# NCEES Exam Request for the SE



## qasimcivil (Feb 1, 2022)

I applied for taking the SE Exam at the NCEES Website (April 2022) and it originally stated as "Pending". I then checked with my home PE State (NY) requesting authorization to sit for the SE Exam and they confirmed after which my NCEES Status changed to "Approved". Would any of you know if anything additional needs to be done now OR is it just the exam ticket/Pass from NCEES would be sent prior to the exams (i guess emailed 2 weeks or so before the exams). It's been ages since I took the FE & PE and kind of lost track. Appreciate the input. 
Also I intend to take the SE License in IL, and as per the IL Board of SE Licensing, the application process for the SE could be done after passing the SE Exams and documenting the required SE experience and the exam does not need to be taken in IL or the application does not need to be submitted in IL prior to taking the exam? Have any of you been in the same boat and could possibly share your experience? Highly appreciated.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Feb 2, 2022)

qasimcivil said:


> I applied for taking the SE Exam at the NCEES Website (April 2022) and it originally stated as "Pending". I then checked with my home PE State (NY) requesting authorization to sit for the SE Exam and they confirmed after which my NCEES Status changed to "Approved". Would any of you know if anything additional needs to be done now OR is it just the exam ticket/Pass from NCEES would be sent prior to the exams (i guess emailed 2 weeks or so before the exams). It's been ages since I took the FE & PE and kind of lost track. Appreciate the input.
> Also I intend to take the SE License in IL, and as per the IL Board of SE Licensing, the application process for the SE could be done after passing the SE Exams and documenting the required SE experience and the exam does not need to be taken in IL or the application does not need to be submitted in IL prior to taking the exam? Have any of you been in the same boat and could possibly share your experience? Highly appreciated.



Are you domiciled in the State of New York? If so, I would think there is a closer exam site than Chicago (e.g. Hartford). It sounds like you'd be applying for licensure in Illinois _ex post facto_, anyway. 

If you've been approved to sit for the exam, there's nothing else you need to do. NCEES will send you the exam ticket(s) a week or two prior to the exam.


----------



## qasimcivil (Feb 2, 2022)

Greatly appreciate the feedback. Thank You.


----------



## a.train (Feb 3, 2022)

I took both parts of the SE in NY and after passing was able to have my exam results sent to Illinois along with my application to get SE licensure there. 

Sounds like your next step is just to sit for and pass the exams, (fun, right?). After passing, then you can worry about the application process with Illinois...filling out Illinois's forms for your work experience and having your college(s) send transcripts for everything to be verified and approved.

Don't worry, I was worried about the overall process too, but easy for me to say now that I'm on the other side. Good luck!


----------



## qasimcivil (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you for the help and sharing your experience.


----------

